# Review: Epson SureColor P5000



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2017)

```
I don’t think anyone does printer reviews better than Keith over at Northlight Images, and his review of the Epson SureColor P5000 continues his tradition of easy to read and thorough reviews of printers.</p>
<p>I am personally in the market for a printer, and it’s always tough choosing between Canon (loyalty) and Epson (great quality). If you’re in the market for a 17″ printer, I think you should definitely add the P5000 to your shortlist.</p>
<p><strong>From Northlight:</strong></p>

<blockquote><p>As with the Epson P7000 I tested last year, the ink set with its additional orange and green inks, and range of greys, gives excellent prints with smooth gradations. It’s easy to profile, and even the ‘canned’ profiles provided are much better than you used to get with printers (mainly due to modern printers being much more consistent and linear).</p>
<p>For want of repeating myself, if you can’t make great prints with the P5000, then I’m afraid the problem is far more likely to be with your own skill levels (I apply this to myself as well…) <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/review-epson-p5000-printer/">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>The Epson P5000 is <a href="https://bhpho.to/2yFoFAt">available at B&H Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 27, 2017)

*more info...*

Thanks Craig!

I've still got the printer here, so if anyone has any specific questions let me know?


----------



## Pookie (Sep 27, 2017)

This may be the droid I'm looking for...


----------



## Jopa (Sep 28, 2017)

Some dude @ B&H complaints about nozzle clogging - that matches my usual experience with Epson printers (in the past). Wondering if that's just him or a trend?


----------



## -1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>I am personally in the market for a printer, and it’s always tough choosing between Canon (loyalty) and Epson (great quality). If you’re in the market for a 17″ printer, I think you should definitely add the P5000 to your shortlist.</p>



What kind of loyalty would that be? You give the printer MF money and they give you a printer. If you're happy with their product then you're likely to come back. Just curious... )


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 28, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Some dude @ B&H complaints about nozzle clogging - that matches my usual experience with Epson printers (in the past). Wondering if that's just him or a trend?


Indeed ... 'some dude'

I set out my own feelings about this aspect in the review, and what I've found different about the P5000 and what not.

Obviously just one example of a few months of regular but relatively light use.


----------

